# Recommendations on where to purchase White Goods, TRNC



## jlnoble (Sep 7, 2013)

My husband and I are relocating to TRNC from USA in January and we are looking for a vendor in TRNC to purchase white goods (fridge, stove, washer). We will be located east Kyrenia. Does anyone have any recommendations? 

I'd also appreciate recommendations on furniture stores- I'm struggling trying to get an idea of quality and costs online and although I'm weary of buying furniture online ahead of time I'd like to at least have an idea of where to go once we get there. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

jlnoble said:


> My husband and I are relocating to TRNC from USA in January and we are looking for a vendor in TRNC to purchase white goods (fridge, stove, washer). We will be located east Kyrenia. Does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> I'd also appreciate recommendations on furniture stores- I'm struggling trying to get an idea of quality and costs online and although I'm weary of buying furniture online ahead of time I'd like to at least have an idea of where to go once we get there. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


I don't think anyone on this forum will be able to help you. The members live in the Republic, not in the north

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Just for interest's sake could you tell why you have chosen to move to the TRNC? As Americans it seems odd to choose a country not recognised by any other than Turkey. You even mention Kyrenia which is not the name used there.

Pete


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I suspect it's because http://www.gau.edu.tr/en - but I could be wrong

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> I suspect it's because http://www.gau.edu.tr/en - but I could be wrong
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


That would seem a strange reason as that University appears to be American only in name. That would put me off as it could only be a marketing ploy. On their website the list of associations and accreditations doesn't seem to include anything American.

Pete


----------



## jlnoble (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks- I took a shot in the dark for suggestions. 

Northern Cyprus is beautiful place and I work remote so we can choose to live wherever. 
If you have some recommendations I appreciate your help. If not, don't get all caught up in my descriptions- you knew what I was talking about and all I'm looking for is a suggestion on where to buy a brand new fridge and stove.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> That would seem a strange reason as that University appears to be American only in name. That would put me off as it could only be a marketing ploy. On their website the list of associations and accreditations doesn't seem to include anything American.
> 
> Pete


It is a marketing ploy in the case of Girne American, but it does have campuses both in the US and UK. There are, however, other Universities in the TRNC that put anything in the South in the shade being infinitely better resourced and with world beating facilities, such, I'm afraid is the lack of investment in and poor governance of the HE sector in the south.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jlnoble said:


> You guys are being rather judgemental about my choice- it's a beautiful place and I work remote for work so I can choose to live where I want to live.
> 
> If you have some recommendations I appreciate your help. If not them please keep your opinions to yourself.


People are only stating facts in that the North is not recognised internationally therefore they wondered why you would choose to move there. At no time has anyone been rude to you so there is no need for you to be so rude.
Perhaps you should find a forum dedicated to the ILLEGAL TRNC.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Now that LNG is confirmed, we can expect to be introduced to a healthy dose of Democracy pretty soon. Trust them to pick the wrong side of the Island though   

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## jlnoble (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Veronica I never used the term rude, and even re read my thread as possibly offensive so I edited it to a softer reaction. 

I'm not interested in political conversation here, only to get advice on where to purchase white goods. Is it any different to have purchased a holiday home and rent it out rather than live in it a year and move on? I didn't expect this could be offensive to others on this forum, and we've talked to a handful of ex pats on the northern side without these same issues. I'll try my luck elsewhere.


----------

